# غمط الناس



## إسكندراني

«عَنْ  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ
 لَا يَدْخُلُ  الْجَنَّةَ مَنْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِهِ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ مِنْ كِبْرٍ
 قَالَ  رَجُلٌ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ ثَوْبُهُ حَسَنًا وَنَعْلُهُ حَسَنَةً
 قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَمِيلٌ يُحِبُّ الْجَمَالَ
 الْكِبْرُ بَطَرُ الْحَقِّ وَغَمْطُ النَّاسِ »
ما معنى «غمط الناس»؟


----------



## shafaq

إسكندراني said:


> «عَنْ  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ
> لَا يَدْخُلُ  الْجَنَّةَ مَنْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِهِ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ مِنْ كِبْرٍ
> قَالَ  رَجُلٌ إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ ثَوْبُهُ حَسَنًا وَنَعْلُهُ حَسَنَةً
> قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَمِيلٌ يُحِبُّ الْجَمَالَ
> الْكِبْرُ بَطَرُ الْحَقِّ وَغَمْطُ النَّاسِ »
> ما معنى «غمط الناس»؟


حسب ما ورد فى لسان العرب : ه
غَمْطُ الناسِ: احْتِقارُهم والإِزْراءُ بهم وما أَشبه ذلك.
وغَمَطَ الناسَ غَمْطاً: احْتَقَرَهم واسْتَصْغَرهم، وكذلك غَمَضَهم،​


----------



## إسكندراني

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------

